# siedzieć u stołu



## Lorenc

The Russian-Polish dictionary "Wielki słownik rosyjsko-polski" by Wiedza Powszechna gives as a possible translation of Russian _sidiet' u stoła_, along with 'siedzieć przy stole', also 'siedzieć *u stołu*'. This expression ('u stołu') is also listed by the Słownik języka polskiego PWN (lemma: stoł). 
I would like to know how the expression 'u stołu' instead of 'przy stole' is perceived: a russianism, obsolete, regional or, perhaps, just a normal expression.


----------



## zaffy

Lorenc said:


> I would like to know how the expression 'u stołu' instead of 'przy stole' is perceived: a russianism, obsolete, regional or, perhaps, just a normal expression.



Totally obsolete. Sounds terrible to my ears.


----------



## ornityna

I don't find it terrible, but it suits a literary context rather than a spoken language.


----------



## jazyk

Lorenc said:


> I would like to know how the expression 'u stołu' instead of 'przy stole' is perceived: a russianism, obsolete, regional or, perhaps, just a normal expression.


Or a Czechism.


----------



## marco_2

In religious context we sometimes say about people attending Eucharist that they are *u Stołu Pańskiego*, but it is a high-style and a bit obsolete language.


----------



## Poland91pl

Sounds just awkward.  Never heard it


----------



## Henares

Można też siedzieć „za stołem”.


----------



## marco_2

Henares said:


> Można też siedzieć „za stołem”.


Widzę parę wyświetleń w Google, głównie w opisie Ostatniej Wieczerzy i innych fragmentach Ewangelii, no i określenie *za stołem mikserskim*. Osobiście kojarzy mi się to z językami wschodniosłowiańskimi (за столом), w moim środowisku chyba się z tym nie spotkałem, ale może gdzieś tak ludzie mówią.


----------



## Poland91pl

marco_2 said:


> Widzę parę wyświetleń w Google, głównie w opisie Ostatniej Wieczerzy i innych fragmentach Ewangelii, no i określenie *za stołem mikserskim*. Osobiście kojarzy mi się to z językami wschodniosłowiańskimi (за столом), w moim środowisku chyba się z tym nie spotkałem, ale może gdzieś tak ludzie mówią.


A ja słyszałem dość często, ale bardziej za stołem siedzi się w gościach albo na weselu na przykład


----------

